# Ford v Chevy v Mopar



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

Ford is better and faster than Chevy (old Mopar is bestest and fastest) I'm not trying to get anything started here.


----------



## EricJS (Aug 15, 2014)

Gotta love those diesels. They are worse than a wood addition, though. One of the reasons I sold my truck was that I actually considered selling woodworking tools to make further upgrades & mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2014)

Turbines, I'm just waiting for Turbines to come back.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 15, 2014)

You seriously wanna go there? lol


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You seriously wanna go there? lol



Yeah it's fun :-D


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't like engines...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Turbines, I'm just waiting for Turbines to come back.



They're here. I'm dying to build a turbine powered car.
http://www.capstoneturbine.com/_docs/CMT380 Microturbine Supercar.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't even heard of micro-turbine powered cars. very interesting. I gotta get out more often.


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I haven't even heard of micro-turbine powered cars. very interesting. I gotta get out more often.



But you heard of Neil Young. He has a '59 Lincoln, Lincvolt, turbine electric vehicle.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Love my Fords but if I could have my 65 GTO 389 3/2s or my 62 Impala 409 3/2s back I'd be in heaven! There is just something about that progressive linkage and kicking in those other 2 carbs that just blows my skirt up every time!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is the original turbine car-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysler_Turbine_Car

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 15, 2014)

Well. Since we've gone down this slope, it would be remiss to not include the jet powered Impala.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

Brink I saw a interview with Neil a few years ago when he was discussing his bio diesel projects but he didn't mention anything about turbines. Very cool stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2014)

In the 60's chrysler had some prototype turbines- they had a very strange sounding whine.

If I could have any car back- it would be a toss up between the 65 vette, 52 study convert or the 39 lincoln with a V12 flathead- paid 20 bucks for the lincoln and it would pass anything but a gas station. The back seat area was the size of a studio apt- what a party car- we abused it- The car gods must really have been frowning on us

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's one for the environmentally friendly folks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 16, 2014)

I've owned all 3 brands and I've had good luck with all of them. Have a Chevy truck now, thinking of buying a Ford truck next time. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

Me too Gary. We own 2 Fords a Chevy and a Dodge right now. And one Mazda. And one Geo. And we just sold a Hyundai. Yeah boy we are so brand loyal aren't we. I always get a kick out of those who get pissed when you say "Chevy sucks" or "Fubar On Race Day!" The madder they get the more fun I have watching. For some it's as if you're insulting their spouse. Heck for some I think they get more pissed when you attack "their" brand than if you said their wife was almost as good looking as Janet Reno.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2014)

LOL! This is what greeted me at 7:00 am. Third time in 3 months.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2014)

Brink said:


> LOL! This is what greeted me at 7:00 am. Third time in 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 57609


 Is that your work truck brink?
I had 2 Chevy one tons 2 Kodiaks and a ford 350- I could not keep the ford out of the shop. We abused them- hauling planks and scaffold is tough duty.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2014)

6.0's have made a lot of very successful tow company operators.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2014)

Nope, that's our spare service truck. It's in the "tow of the month club".

This one is mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

That's why I'm keeping my 7.3L - 310,000+ on her and still able to _accelerate_ up any grade hills we have around here pulling heavy loads of logs and machinery. No 6s for this country boy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought jersey shore is FLAT. Yup, Paramus to Cape May, flat.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2014)

7.3 is the only Ford I'd own. Way too many issues with the 6.0, and they really haven't done a lot to improve them in the 6.4 and 6.7 IMO. The old 12 valve cummins, 7.3's, and the early duramax engines are rock solid. As much as I dislike the dodge interior and front end, the new Rams are pretty much at the top of the pack right now... which is hard to say being a Chevy guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> 7.3 is the only Ford I'd own. Way too many issues with the 6.0, and they really haven't done a lot to improve them in the 6.4 and 6.7 IMO. The old 12 valve cummins, 7.3's, and the early duramax engines are rock solid. As much as I dislike the dodge interior and front end, the new Rams are pretty much at the top of the pack right now... which is hard to say being a Chevy guy.



The 7.3 in my truck was made by International Harvester. They are proven tanks. I might make them bury me with it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2014)

I've seen 7.3's with 500k+ on them having only routine standard maintenance done to them. Just goes to show that a quality engine, with proper oil change routines, along with air and fuel filter maintenance are very capable of outliving the vehicle that it's put in. 

Because of this, there are 7.3's that are selling for almost twice what early 6.0's sell for around here... when you can find one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

The only thing I've had to do to mine is change out the oil cooler. It cracked at about a quarter million miles - I flushed the system with VC9 installed the new cooler and that was that. I also have replaced the upper and lower ball joints and of course shocks etc. all the standard stuff. And now I need to change the tie rods. But for what I've put it through that's expected.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> I love my 6.0 and if and when it dies, I'll be buying another one.



Tell us about it! I love to hear from happy owners no matter the brand, make, model, or build. How many miles? What year? What mods? Is it chipped? Give us the goods man!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> 04 6.0 PSD with 145k. As far as mods, pretty much all but head studs, so: EGR del... Cat del... Flo-Pro exhaust... Oil cooler replaced... FICM replaced... Blue Spring... SCT tuner with SRL tune... dfuser coolant filter.
> 
> The only thing that NEEDED to happen was the oil cooler replacement and that was arguable honestly. I was seeing deltas in coolant and oil temp of 15-20 degrees, so I did it proactively. Everything else has just been for fun and piece of mind. I get 19-22mpg highway and 14-15mpg pulling my 8k trailer at 65mph all while having ridiculous power.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> And before we go down the rabbit hole, I'm well well well aware of the challenges that the 6.0 has been dealt (late emissions changes) and all of it. I'm aware that the 7.3 is a tank that will never die as well and that given the choice between the two, most rational people would choose the 7.3 ten times out of ten. I'm the eleventh guy because I'm aware of it's issues and have no problem dealing with them should they arise.
> 
> I have a buddy who's got the exact same truck as I do, one year older, with the 7.3. He LOVES driving my truck because of the power, but he also LOVES not having to keep an eye on the scangauge while driving his.



Still . . . . I am a tank driver until they bury me. I have let many cars and trucks slip through my hands - as have many who have posted. But I have gained enough knowledge, experience, and appreciation over my short years to know a good thing when i have it finally. I will never let this truck go. It is easily the baddest ass truck, with the baddest ass power plant (for my purposes) that I have ever owned. 

But I have no issues at all with you because you too love what you have. I think if you pay enough attention to any design it can satisfy your needs and desires. You are a happy six guy and I salute you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> ..... It's a tested, tried and true engine that will last forever, once you replace the CPS and the HPOP..



CPS - A few years ago I read that the cheapo black ones sold at the discount parts houses are actually the problem. So I went to IH and bought the more expensive gray one and haven't had an issue since.

The LPOP feeds the HPOP reservoir. There's a check valve in the HPOP reservoir that prevents it from draining when there's no oil pressure so you don't have to prime the system every oil change or even every time you turn off the engine. The problem is that when an oil change is done, no one empties the HPOP reservoir because they don't realize that it holds a quart of oil in it that doesn't get much circulation. I have a hand pump and drain mine out every other time I do a change. There's also about a quart in each of the cylinder head rails but I don't know how to get that out very easily.

The HPOPs in this engine IMO are bullet proof. People would have less issues if they educated themselves about proper maintenance. I'm still running the HPOP it came with off the showroom floor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 17, 2014)

LPOP? HPOP? What about IHOP? I love pancakes... Especially with that Vermont maple syrup!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2014)

IHOP UHOP we all HOP to IHOP!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't hop

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2014)

Brink said:


> I don't hop



You don't count (double entendre intended).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

*The 2015 F-150 Can Tow a Ram, a Silverado & Haul Two Hondas!*

I seen it on the internet. It's true.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yep! Everything you see or read on the internet is the Gods honest truth, it is on the net so it has to true doesn't it?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Yep! Everything you see or read on the internet is the Gods honest truth, it is on the net so it has to true doesn't it?



I agree Joe. You know, now that you mention it I am about to read something fascinating on the internet that says certain Arizona citizens who harvest DIW and have a tendency to walk around shoeless, can go to heaven if they send gift boxes of DIW and DIW burl to needy leprechauns named Kevin who live in Texas. I can only assume it is true since it is now on the internet.  

Shame on me for abusing the system.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I agree Joe. You know, now that you mention it I am about to read something fascinating on the internet that says certain Arizona citizens who harvest DIW and have a tendency to walk around shoeless, can go to heaven if they send gift boxes of DIW and DIW burl to needy leprechauns named Kevin who live in Texas. I can only assume it is true since it is now on the internet.
> 
> Shame on me for abusing the system.



I think you read that wrong my friend, what I'm reading says that leprechauns named Kevin are supposed to send gift boxes of Red Flame Box Elder to an Arizona citizen named Joe ( 0nly the "shoeless" ones named Joe ) in order to get into heaven, you need to change your reading glasses my friend! And of course I know that what I'm reading is true because it's on the internet!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Now I am confused. I think I will declare myself Franco-Italian and surrender.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

